# Sealink-Holyhead



## cambria49

Hi all,

Some of you might be interested to know that Rhiw.com and I have launched at new website, Sealink-Holyhead.com

It is far from finished yet, but you can view progress at http://www.sealink-holyhead.com/

Regards,
Justin


----------



## Doug H

*Good luck with the new website but I'm disappointed not to see a link to www.shipsnostalgia on the links page. Doug H*


----------



## Doug Rogers

Looks good but I am with Other Doug that you havent put up a link to this site!!...but I am sure it will come!!. Look forward to viewing again soon.


----------



## flyer682

Yes, a great new website with a lot of potential, BUT please, if you wish to advertise your Site on here, you should at the least have a reciprocal link.


----------



## Doug Rogers

flyer682 said:


> Yes, a great new website with a lot of potential, BUT please, if you wish to advertise your Site on here, you should at the least have a reciprocal link.


Concur, thank you David...


----------



## cambria49

*Link*

I am totally amazed by the big fuss my post has made!! 

I merely mentioned the new site under the section heading of ferries as I thought it might be of interest to members. 

I note there is no permanant page for links to advertise any site. No doubt this thread would be well buried by further posts over the coming weeks. Therefore I do not see that mentioning the Sealink site here is the same as having a permanant link on a dedicated links page.

As it happens having read the first comment re the lack of a link, I was going to make same to Ships Nostaglia on the Holyhead site when I next had time to edit tomorrow.

However as the repetition is, I feel, rather uncalled for (I heard you first time!), may I suggest the moderator deletes this post as soon as possible and I shall refrain from making any further contribution to this site.

Rgds,

Justin


----------



## Bob S

Interesting new site, look forward to seeing it grow.

I have no problem about advertising related sites, after all, we all get enjoyment out of them.

(Applause)


----------



## Santos

I have no problem with a site being advertised either. Great site which I am sure will be a great success. We were told of it so we could enjoy it, with no detrimental effect to SN I am sure.

I feel the criticism was totally uncalled for, this isn't the first time this subject has been raised from a certain country. I am sure the link would have been forthcoming, after all Rome wasnt built in a day and Justin did say that the site was far from finished.

How else do we find out about other maritime sites without people telling us. I am disappointed and saddened that we may have lost a good member for the sake of uncalled for and repetitive criticism. If this is going to be the norm then the membership will be going down not rising.

Chris.


----------



## Doug Rogers

cambria49 said:


> I am totally amazed by the big fuss my post has made!!
> 
> I merely mentioned the new site under the section heading of ferries as I thought it might be of interest to members.
> 
> I note there is no permanant page for links to advertise any site. No doubt this thread would be well buried by further posts over the coming weeks. Therefore I do not see that mentioning the Sealink site here is the same as having a permanant link on a dedicated links page.
> 
> As it happens having read the first comment re the lack of a link, I was going to make same to Ships Nostaglia on the Holyhead site when I next had time to edit tomorrow.
> 
> However as the repetition is, I feel, rather uncalled for (I heard you first time!), may I suggest the moderator deletes this post as soon as possible and I shall refrain from making any further contribution to this site.
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> Justin


 I am sorry if it has been viewed as a big fuss, it was not intended to be so and I am sorry that it has been. I viewed it that there advantages for all us in mutual linkings. I urge you to reconsider your comments, please remain a member and keep your postings coming.
Best Regards,


----------



## flyer682

> Please be aware that posting spam and links all over the site is not what we are about, you are very welcome to include your own site in your signature but please do not treat this site as a notice board for your own convenience.
> 
> If you do have a genuine message that you would like to tell members about, please PM or mail a moderator who will gladly assist you. Spam is not nice and we are sure that you the members dont want to log on to wade through loads of toffee before finding a post that interests you.
> 
> Please take this message in the spirit in which it is intended.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Last edited by Steve : 14th June 2005 at 22:20.


Perhaps the above will clarify the situation for all. It is a copy of the Sticky Thread, "Notice To Members", posted in the Members Notice Board Forum, originally by a Super Moderator and edited by Steve, the Site Owner/Administrator.

Sticky Threads are always at the top of the Forums List and can never be moved and should be required reading by all members. 

I would like to concur with Doug's comments and trust that you all understand more fully the role of your Moderators in trying to administer Ships Nostalgia for the benefit of all members.

I sincerely hope that Julian, (cambria49), will continue to be a valued contributor to the site.


----------



## flyer682

> this isn't the first time this subject has been raised from a certain country.


May I just point out Chris, that the Site Owner/Administrator comes from England and as for the Moderators, one from Scotland, one from England, one from Australia and myself from NZ. To which country do you refer? 
(Fly)


----------



## cambria49

I am sorry I missed the Sticky Thread, notice. My failing is that I have been too busy to read such items.

To those who have kindly sent polite messages, thank you.

However, I still wish to delete my membership - shame it has been such a short stay. 

I would be grateful if Admin would remove my photos from the gallery.

Rgds,

Justin (not Julian).


----------



## Jan Hendrik

*Com'n Justin*

Hey Justin, don't do silly things.
We all very much like your contributions to this site.
All of us enjoy this maritime site so much and *so do you.*
You are one of the young ones here, I realise, just in your thirties, so perhaps you became a bit hotheaded.
Most of us "older" people have gone through that era, so live it up.

We all know, once you pull out, you cannot resist the temptation of following this site as a "guest".
How silly is that.
So forget this week ever existed.
A new week and a new era has just started and we want you to be part of it.
Jan


----------



## Doug Rogers

Jan Hendrik said:


> Hey Justin, don't do silly things.
> We all very much like your contributions to this site.
> All of us enjoy this maritime site so much and *so do you.*
> You are one of the young ones here, I realise, just in your thirties, so perhaps you became a bit hotheaded.
> Most of us "older" people have gone through that era, so live it up.
> 
> We all know, once you pull out, you cannot resist the temptation of following this site as a "guest".
> How silly is that.
> So forget this week ever existed.
> A new week and a new era has just started and we want you to be part of it.
> Jan


Thank you Jan for your post, you have said it very eloquently indeed. I hope that Justin reconsiders, he is too good to loose.


----------



## EMMESSTEE

I can see you cambria49!! It's a good site, accept what's been said in apologies and stay with us!

----------------

Mike.


----------



## Santos

flyer682 said:


> May I just point out Chris, that the Site Owner/Administrator comes from England and as for the Moderators, one from Scotland, one from England, one from Australia and myself from NZ. To which country do you refer?
> (Fly)


David,

I did not see any criticism on this thread from England or Scotland, but I did see it from Australia and New Zealand. 

Justins' web partner, also an SN member, received similar criticism over his site and a link, from a New Zealand Member not so long ago, which I also felt was totally unjustified and which was the cause of some pretty bad feeling at the time. This prompted my reference to a certain country.

Its nothing personal, nor a criticism of any country but since you asked, I have had the courtesy to explain and name the country.

The membership of this Forum are people with a great interest in Ships and all Maritime matters. They are often very eager to tell us of their news including sites that they have set up or are very interested in and quite rightly so. I in turn am delighted to go and see their sites, as I would suggest are the majority of SN members, and get enjoyment from them. These visits in no way take me, nor I suggest, other SN members away from the attraction of SN itself. I cannot see any member deserting SN just to view other sites. SN is fast becoming, if it is not already, a Maritime Institution on the Web. 

Lets welcome this information and thank the members for sharing it with us not castigate them for not mentioning SN. SN could have a links page, but I would guess it would number thousands and anyway it dosnt need one.

SN is in my opinion, as I stated previously, a Maritime Institution on the Web and can look after itself. Its members wont leave for other sites, not unless they are driven to by unnecessary criticism and policing.

Links is a subject along with, copyright that I think has caused enough trouble in the past and unless it causes serious problems, should be left severely alone.

Isnt it about time we all got back to the whole reason why this great site was set up, and now exists, for the furtherance of '* SHIPS NOSTALGIA * '  

Chris.


----------



## flyer682

Chris,

It is a question of procedure which is clearly stated in the Quote in Message #11 to which we Moderators are required to adhere to. 

These procedures are perfectly clear and available freely to all. There is a place for Members to post their Homepage URL's.

Links to other sites are welcome on SN as long as they are relevant to a ship or subject being discussed at the time.

End of story really........


----------



## Doug H

*No Chris (Santos)! I don't believe you saw "criticism" from Australia and New Zealand - simply a friendly, respectful request that people who wish to publicise their sites on this one should acknowledge this one. *
*As the first commentator, I said "Good luck with the new website....." The other Doug then said "Looks good.....look forward to viewing again soon..."*
*Surely, we are all entitled to make respectful and encouraging comments without being accused of "castigating" people, when all we are trying to do is ensure that THIS site is given the credit it deserves as THE site for those of us who remember with affection those years of our lives that we shared with people just like you and all the other Members of this site! - Doug H*


----------



## Santos

*Sealink to Holyhead*

Doug ( H ),

It is not my intention to enter into an further comment on the matter other than to say, 

I saw a member passing on an interesting bit of info on a new site being built, which was then followed by *three* posts telling him he had not put an SN link on his site and one unnecessary ' concur '. 

The link refrences were repetitive and in my opinion unnecessary, surely that type of comment is left to a moderator or a private message. 

I am not surprised that the member has left SN as a result.

Chris.


----------



## Santos

*Sealink Holyhead*

David,

Firstly I have no arguement with the site rules. I accept them fully.

What I am annoyed about was the way in which Justin was treated. OK there was no link at that time. The site was still under construction, Justin said that, ' far from finished '. 

All I feel was needed, was a hint by a moderator ( which you did ) or a Private Message, which I am sure would have done the trick. Then, there would have been no publicity, no embarrassment, no anger and therefore no loss of a very unhappy member.

Just a suggestion for the future , the Private Message.

Chris.


----------



## cambria49

*Ho Hum*

I have logged back in to see if my membership and gallery have been deleted as requested but as they haven't it looks as if I'm in irons!

So, I will use this opportunity to thank certain folk for the kind comments nad private messages sent to me - I certainly didn't expect that! (Thumb) 

I have noted all that has been said and my only response would be that I did not find the three initial responses to be "respectful and encouraging comments", least of all from flyer682 who, it seems, just needed to add his tuppence worth.  

A private message would have done the trick - not a public *****ing session.

Guys, I was not seeking to publicise the Holyhead site (although I think you have now done a good job of this for me!), rather I was providing folk with a sneak preview. 

For sake of good order, I do not consider my initial post as "posting a link", and certainly not one that is worthy of making a reciprocal link to SN. It was a message, and as such it can't be classed as a permanant link as it will move further down the list as more messages are posted.

Flyer has indicated that "there is a place for Members to post their Homepage URL's". For the life of me I can't find it. If I could, I would have put a link there, but not before placing one to SN on my site.

Some of us don't have time to spend hours on here every day, trawling through so called "Sticky Threads" and other such items. I "look-in" when I can, for maybe two minutes at a time, taking time out from my job, which is to sell ships. (egg) 

I now know there are some pretty decent people on here and, as I enjoy their "online company", I will stick around a while longer and see how we go.

I will not, however, be seeking to place a link to my site in the "place for Members to post their Homepage URL's", should I ever find it. (Night) 

Rgds,

Justin


----------



## Doug H

Dave M: Thanks for your friendly comment - I had no idea! 
To others: I did not mean to *shout!*
Doug H


----------



## Doug Rogers

Justin
Thanks for your latest post and I personally hope that the sticking around will be permanent.
Best Regards,


----------



## cambria49

Thanks Doug (Wave) 

Rgds,

Justin


----------



## flyer682

Me too - welcome back!


----------



## EMMESSTEE

I trust that this is the end of this sad saga - welcome back Justin!!

-----------

Mike.


----------



## Jan Hendrik

Good to see that special avatar around again.
Cheers Justin
Jan


----------



## moaf

How pathetic.

A bloke makes a reference to his website on a forum for ships, and everyone moans because he makes no link to this one. 

I thought this was a place for people who are interested in ships, or am I mistaken?


----------



## R58484956

Justin Welcome back, you have alot of friends this side of the world.


----------



## Santos

*Sealink to Holyhead*

Welcome back Justin (Wave) you wont regret it, they are all a grand bunch really. Livened the place up for a bit though, didnt it.

Chris. (Thumb)


----------



## Santos

I must admit I used to drink at our local with my Dad when I was home on leave, being a single fella.

Saw quite a few of mine and his mates under the table too. They treated me with great respect, as one who could take his ale. Practice makes perfect I used to say, and boy did I get plenty of that !!!!

Funny though the greeting on return from a trip, " Hi great to see you, good trip? " and " when are you going back " that last bit used to kill me. They meant well, but I used to have them on and say, " Oh if thats the way you feel I'm off ", that normally produced abject apologies and many offers of " let me buy you one " which I did.(Pint)

Chris.


----------

